

Did Amazon Sink the Queen of Online Erotica? - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2015/03/02/jaid_black_vs_amazon_did_the_distributing_giant_box_out_the_queen_of_erotica.html

======
paulhauggis
"For this, Engler holds Amazon responsible, claiming that it’s started
competing with Ellora’s Cave titles by offering similar works by other
authors,"

Amazon is pure evil and if you are a small business owner, don't sell anything
on the Amazon marketplace. They will use your own stats against you and try to
put you out of business.

They did it to me 5 years ago and then permanently banned my account with no
explanation. My emails (yes, sellers don't have a way to talk to anyone) were
answered by canned responses. It's sick that this can go on when they were
holding thousands of dollars.

3rd party sellers make up a big portion of their profits, but because they
know you pretty much have nowhere else to go, they can get away with murder.

